# Turn snowplow into a forklift and more



## pegleg (Dec 15, 2008)

I entered a contest called the Fisher flicks contest with a product I have created and patented. Please watch my video and let me know what you think. If I get a positive response to my idea, I may research getting it manufactured. Thanks for helping me out. The link to see the video is below. I have been asking some contractors and they think it is a good idea, but they would rather use a tractor or a skid steer. What I tried to tell them is the average person may not own a tractor or skid steer, but a lot of people own snow plows. Not to mention, my idea is a lot cheaper than a tractor and the implements are pretty inexpensive. You can get the forklift for just under $100.

http://www.iplow.net/view_video.php?obj_id=19


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

pretty nifty


----------



## mobo (Jan 23, 2005)

I like it. What a great idea.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i saw that video


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

You THINK you want to research your idea?

You should RUN, not walk, to the patent office. I hope you didn't screw up releasing this dang video. Think of the market! The construction guy who wants to move skids all over the jobsite. The DIY Homeowner who can move a heavy pallet in, out and around his garage and home. Pallets of stone, brick and sod. The small businessman who wants to move bagged salt by the pallet load (Me)
There's venture capitalist all over the world watching that video, smiling and thinking about there new yacht. 
Dudes with little black hearts and SERIOUSLY big bank accounts.


----------



## jkitterman (Jan 28, 2004)

The fork attachment would only be good for lighter materials. Stone, brick and sod pallets would be way too heavy.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ProSeasons;691571 said:


> You THINK you want to research your idea?
> 
> You should RUN, not walk, to the patent office. I hope you didn't screw up releasing this dang video. Think of the market! The construction guy who wants to move skids all over the jobsite. The DIY Homeowner who can move a heavy pallet in, out and around his garage and home. Pallets of stone, brick and sod. The small businessman who wants to move bagged salt by the pallet load (Me)
> There's venture capitalist all over the world watching that video, smiling and thinking about there new yacht.
> Dudes with little black hearts and SERIOUSLY big bank accounts.


Totally agree. You better find the fastest way there you can. Your idea is awesome. You don't need any research for the buyers market, you've got the best idea for use of a plow in the off season that I've ever seen. If you price the units resonably you'll sell a ton of them.



jkitterman;691618 said:


> The fork attachment would only be good for lighter materials. Stone, brick and sod pallets would be way too heavy.


I think we all realize that, but for what it is I think it's awesome. Be so much easier moving a 300lb pallet across your property with a truck then your compact tractor/tlb. Plus maybe $1500 in stuff to move it vs $15,000 for a decent used tractor and some attachements.

Now if you could just get pto up there. (Think rear mount pto snowblower for tractor)


----------



## JCStrasser (Dec 11, 2005)

Pegleg,

Interesting idea. A similar, but less versatile thought has been used for several years over in Maine:

http://www.ruralhometech.com/RoadDrivewayMaintenance/tabid/78/Default.aspx

But they are using a forward facing "York" rake only. Your idea of other attachments looks good.

One question- can you take the plow frame off the truck without an implement attached to it? My MM2 needed the weight of the plow to keep it from falling backwards towards the truck.

Just something else to ponder......

Good luck,
John


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

that is awsome ralph. very industrious. a few problems i see are, you will burn up your pump in the power unit w/ the forks option. lifting more weight than what the blade weighs will harm the pump over time. douglas dynamics owns the patent on the fisher plow. i don't think you can add to their product and get patent protection. using fishers product in a manner inconsistant with their labeling will void your 2 season warranty for sure.


----------



## DNovak07 (Nov 29, 2008)

I think it is a good idea, but I'd like to see it with down pressure.


----------



## russ130 (Oct 29, 2002)

I think you should stop posting in every topic about it. Put your money up and get it manufactured then see what happens.


----------



## ondirtymax (Dec 22, 2008)

Very cool! Adding something to fisher, western, or whatever make your plow is, who cares, there is still a ton of money to be made with the fork lift attachment alone!


----------



## slowhand11404 (Dec 29, 2008)

Interesting


----------



## NickGB (Dec 21, 2008)

Not bad and manufacturing would be easy! Could cut down on welding and make it a little prettier if you used some bent tubing on the fork lift one.


----------



## AlTep55 (Jan 29, 2009)

*Forklift*

I think this is very good idea. Any universal tool has some disadvantages to to the special one - but that is why it universal.

Just make sure you will not be in violation of any existing patents rights. Good luck!


----------

